# ***Excel Books - Moving Sale - This Weekend***



## MrExcel (Apr 26, 2013)

We are relocating to Florida this summer. We are cleaning out the Ohio house. I have partial cases of many Holy Macro titles out in the garage and office. The used book buyer will be in Ohio next week to make an offer on what is left. I would rather get these new Excel books into good hands. This weekend, buy 3 Excel books for $20 shipped via media mail to the USA. I will randomly choose the titles from what is left. The third book might be a CD or DVD. I will throw some Excel swag in the package, pens, post-it notes, etc. Send a paypal to karma@mrexcel.com before Monday 4/29.

I also have a few Access books / CDs. If you are interested in Access, same deal - $20 for 3 random books, although I might have to refund if too many select this.

Thanks!

Bill Jelen


----------

